# Peugeot headlamp protectors



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, I know that X2/50 Ducato headlamp protectors supplied by Fiat come with markings for blanking out with tape when driving on the continent but do the Peugeot Boxer protectors also have them? Anybody know?

Cheers, Tom


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tom!

Yes, the Fiat protectors, made in Australia, have the markings. Mine also came with 2 lots of ready-cut blackouts! I used one lot, peeled them off when back in the UK and stuck them back on the backing paper. (No, I'm not tight!)

Peugeot... what's the chance that they use exactly the same part? 

PS The day my protectors arrived, I took a large stone straight onto the windscreen! New wndscreen fitted! I wonder if they do windscreen protectors too?


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

*Headlamp protectors*



UncleNorm said:


> Hi Tom!
> 
> Yes, the Fiat protectors, made in Australia, have the markings. Mine also came with 2 lots of ready-cut blackouts! I used one lot, peeled them off when back in the UK and stuck them back on the backing paper. (No, I'm not tight!)


Thanks UncleNorm, I have the same fitted on my Fifer and did the same as you - peeled them off and kept them for future use! I am changing the Fifer for a Swift Mondial next month and was debating whether I should try and take the protectors off the Fifer or buy new ones. The problem is that the temperature here hasn't gone above about 2 deg C since before Christmas and the protector clips are plastic and probably brittle in these temperatures. I also will be away for the next 2 weeks and swap the van as soon as I come home so no chance of the temperature rising much!
Cheers, Tom


----------



## Gram (Aug 19, 2007)

*Peugeot Headlamp Protectors*

Yes, Tom, the Peugeot protectors do come with the markings (and two sets of black-outs).

They may be the same as the Fiat version but are branded with the Peugeot badge.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Peugeot Headlamp Protectors*



Gram said:


> Yes, Tom, the Peugeot protectors do come with the markings (and two sets of black-outs).
> 
> They may be the same as the Fiat version but are branded with the Peugeot badge.
> 
> G


They are exactly the same, except for the name.

Our Peugeot has Fiat protectors and they fit perfectly.

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Ditto.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Peugeot Headlamp Protectors*



Gram said:


> Yes, Tom, the Peugeot protectors do come with the markings (and two sets of black-outs).
> 
> They may be the same as the Fiat version but are branded with the Peugeot badge.
> 
> G


Fitted my Peugeot protectors to Fiat base this weekend and are a perfcect fit - 10 minutes to put on and the black outs come with the kit


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry to hijack the thread Tom but....
my ebay specials didn't come with markings... can anyone help with where to put the black patch before I fit them please?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

xgx said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread Tom but....
> my ebay specials didn't come with markings... can anyone help with where to put the black patch before I fit them please?


Indirectly Xgx. :roll:

They are nowhere near where you would expect to find them, so I think the only way to be at all accurate is to find someone who has the marked ones fitted, and ask if you can draw yourself a pair templates on sheets of tracing paper.

I could post a photo of mine, but believe me, it wouldn't help a lot.

Dave

Edit. Just thought of the obvious solution! :roll:  

Carefully overlay your own protectors and mark them with a permanent marker . . . which won't actually be permanent but will last long enough for you to very gently scratch the surface to leave permanent guides.

Do be careful though as you lay yours over someone else's. The plastic is quite soft, and you don't want to damage the ones you are using as a pattern - or your own! 8O


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

On my Fiat covers the black outs were two completely diefferent shapes and sizes, I would advise copying the masks for future reference.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Where's the best (cheapest!) place to buy them?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> On my Fiat covers the black outs were two completely diefferent shapes and sizes, I would advise copying the masks for future reference.


Another good tip.

I cut some spares out of wide insulating tape and stuck them onto waxed kitchen paper, so they will come off easily.

Doesn't have to be black. The regulations only demand that steps are taken to avoid dazzling oncoming motorists.

If our van is typical of the X250 marque, you don't even need the masks unless you are driving at night a lot. The dipped beams can be lowered from the dashboard control so far that you can only see five yards in front!! I exaggerate slightly :roll: , but for occasional (and cautious) night driving abroad that would be an acceptable solution.

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

rolyk said:


> Where's the best (cheapest!) place to buy them?


I bought a set last November when I saw them for a ridiculously low price on ebay - £9.99 plus £4.95 postage.

The Fiat price is around £67 and I notice that there are several for £39 on ebay plus postage.

You could try contacting the ebay seller where I bought mine - cdctruckstuff. They are not listed in his ebay shop but he may be able to get them. His e mail address is: [email protected]


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

*Headlamp protectors*

Thanks to everybody for their input. I will have a look at removing my Fifer ones before I take it to the dealer but if there is a risk of breaking the clips I will just bite the bullet and buy replacements!
Tom


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Headlamp protectors*



TandH said:


> Thanks to everybody for their input. I will have a look at removing my Fifer ones before I take it to the dealer but if there is a risk of breaking the clips I will just bite the bullet and buy replacements!
> Tom


Squirt a drop of washing up liquid onto the clips, then push before you pull to break any seal that has formed. Then wriggle gently.

It worked on mine in very cold weather.

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello again Tom!

I bought my headlight protectors from ClimAir... I've just checked the website...

The price kicks off at £29.75, not including P&P and VAT. I recall paying something like £43 in total, for the pair. Much cheaper than the hundreds needed to replace an X2/50 headlight unit!

http://www.climairuk.com/climair/home.php?cat=9


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

So did I Tom.

*Uncle *- what a coincidence. I had just found the Climair URL in my favourites and was about to post it for Tom.

Great minds or what!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------

